
The forgotten story of Carlos Kaiser, football's greatest conman - yarapavan
https://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2017/apr/26/the-forgotten-story-of-carlos-kaiser-footballs-greatest-conman
======
yarapavan
Here's another article on Carlos Kaiser -
[https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/soccers-ultimate-
con-m...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/soccers-ultimate-con-man-was-
a-superstar-who-couldnt-play-the-game)

> Kaiser continued to bounce around from team to team until the early ‘90s,
> before finally hanging up his gently-worn cleats. Was he ashamed of his
> ruse? “I do not regret anything,” he told Globo. “Clubs already deceive so
> many players, someone had to be the avenger.”

